# Missing in action?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I suddenly am having some issues w/my left eye so will sign off and don't know when I will be back on. I will try to pop in if I can. I am not sure if it is my sight or my brain (since I have a brain issue) so please pray for a quick diagnosis---that I can find an eye doctor who speaks English and that is is nothing serious! I have never experienced this before!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - I'm sending prayers to you for quick diagnosis and something minor. So sorry to hear it. That wasn't the eye you woke up with as a black eye last month was it? Could there be any connection if so? I guess mention it to the doctor. 
Eye issues are so scary. I had my own I think right after I joined SM, when I got zigzags and then lost vision in one eye -- an ocular migraine (no headache at all). Thought I was having a stroke. And my friend has something called Drusen Syndrome where she started getting blurring of vision in one eye suddenly. She was very scared, no one knew what it was (had CAT scans etc) and she walked into a neuro-opthalmologist who knew it right off the bat, and she's fine. Hope you can find someone good.Sending hugs and kisses. :smootch:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too get ocular migraines without any pain and have to admit that the first one that I had was quite scary. At least I now know of one other person who has had them. I do hope Sandi will be able to find a Dr. that can properly diagnose her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I too get ocular migraines without any pain and have to admit that the first one that I had was quite scary. At least I now know of one other person who has had them. I do hope Sandi will be able to find a Dr. that can properly diagnose her.


When I had mine I suddenly realized that a client of mine had one before the big event I produce a video for. And the next year she had one with aphasia...she lost the ability to speak temporarily. When I told my cousin about mine she had said she had one too a year before. Why don't these people spread the word to us??:smilie_tischkante: I wouldn't have freaked out as much. :thumbsup: I think they're way more common that we're aware of. But I do know Sandi has had strokes or a stroke so I'm hoping she'll be okay.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandi I will be agreeing with you that you find the best DR. to help you get answers, I am in Norway visiting my son and family and have been getting on SM only occasionally.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How scary for you :grouphug: I hope you can get the help you need.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandi, I hope you can find an answer soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- sending prayers and positive energy your way!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Get well, soon! We'll miss you and Kitzel.:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sandy,sending positive thoughts your way.Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I suddenly am having some issues w/my left eye so will sign off and don't know when I will be back on. I will try to pop in if I can. I am not sure if it is my sight or my brain (since I have a brain issue) so please pray for a quick diagnosis---that I can find an eye doctor who speaks English and that is is nothing serious! I have never experienced this before!


((((((( Oh, Sandi ... you are in my prayers, for sure. ))))))) 
I hope it is possible for you to maybe have an MRI or scan ASAP ... because, as you know, the eye issue could be related to the brain. Keep us updated when you can. Of course, we are all concerned about why you are having the issues with your eye.

Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. And, many prayers that your diagnosis is not anything serious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope ypu'll find out what it is soon. I used to get visual break ups and dizziness and loose peripheral vision. Found out it was aspertame and other artificial sweetners in sodas....
I truly hope it's something simple as that. Hugs!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for a good doctor easily found and quick healing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Like everyone else, I hope they find out what's wrong quickly and I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for you, sweet Sandi.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending positive thoughts and prayers your way Sandi 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandi, I'm very sorry to hear about your eye problem. 

Sending lots of hugs :hugging:and get well wishes to you and hope that you'll find a good doctor soon!

Keep you in my thoughts and prayers!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sandi, I'm so sorry to hear that....I hope you are able to find out what's wrong soon and that it's a quick and easy fix. We'll miss you around here so try and hurry back...you'll be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
It is Thurs. already & I have been pretty much staying put from the computer thinking that is what happened w/my eye.
I DO have an appt. this aft. at the hospital for an MRI and will meet w/the neurologist tomorrow for a follow-up. I only hope they don't do the contrast as it makes me shake for a long time afterwards, but I am trying to think positive.
The neurologist seems competent and English is good. Thanks for your prayers for this anwer!
On a more important note: Kitzi got a really short summer cut yesterday & I will post photos sometime in the next few days. He is cooler now for sure--it is suppose to be 90 here today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> UPDATE:
> It is Thurs. already & *I have been pretty much staying put from the computer thinking that is what happened w/my eye.*
> I DO have an appt. this aft. at the hospital for an MRI and will meet w/the neurologist tomorrow for a follow-up. I only hope they don't do the contrast as it makes me shake for a long time afterwards, but I am trying to think positive.
> The neurologist seems competent and English is good. Thanks for your prayers for this anwer!
> On a more important note: Kitzi got a really short summer cut yesterday & I will post photos sometime in the next few days. He is cooler now for sure--it is suppose to be 90 here today!


Sandi - I'm a little confused by your first line. Did you think being on the computer is causing some of your problems? I hope not. :w00t: Maybe I misread -- it's way earlier in the morning then I'm usually up but I couldn't fall back to sleep.
I'm glad you're getting in to see someone today and getting the MRI and a neurological test. Is it a neurologist or an optho-neurologist? Sending prayers to you and hoping they don't have to do the contrast. Would anything help with the shaking? Never heard of that.
Can't wait to see Kitzel.:wub::wub: It's been brutally hot here the past day or two and today supposed to be 95-98 and feeling like it's over 100. Yech! I feel like I should have gone shorter with Tyler's haircut but actually his groomer just broke up with someone, or really he broke up with her ,so she was in a bad place mentally so I didn't want her wielding scissors in that mood longer than she had too. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Thinking of you and keep us updated.:smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Feel better soon, take care.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea! MRI is behind me---I actually fell asleep at the end! The tech guy came in then to give me an injection (contrast) and when I told him my last reaction he decided it best to call the doctor. The doctor said "wait." So I may have to be an inpatient to do that. He said "let's wait until the first results come back & then decide for another time if needed." Apparently my last reaction is an allergic reaction to the contrast!
So. . . I think I meet w/the doctor tomorrow at the hospital! With my Greek I am never sure what is happening! That may be a good thing! :HistericalSmiley:
I am feeling fine & no more vision disturbances so far! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - so glad that's behind you and that they didn't do the contrast especially if it was an allergic reaction. Good luck with the appt and also happy to hear you aren't having the visual issues now. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> UPDATE:
> It is Thurs. already & *I have been pretty much staying put from the computer thinking that is what happened w/my eye.*



I know for a fact that when I spend too much time in front of the computer screen, I end up with a bad eyestrain and headache - lately, I've been having it a lot. Here is a link that can be helpful for computer screen usage: CVS tips


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am feeling fine & no more vision disturbances so far!
> :thumbsup:


glad to read that


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the article Kat! :thumbsup: I know I spend too much time at the computer! :wacko1:
I have also had brief but reoccurring bouts of double vision for at least a year. This coupled w/the recent black eye (for no apparent reason) made me realize it was time to check things out. I am slow to take care of these issues & need some drastic reason to move forward! :brownbag: This episode on Tues. eve. "woke me up!"
Thanks to all of you for prayers & concern---I am sure it is nothing serious! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I haven't been on for a time, gosh I will keep you in my prayers and waiting to hear a update. Lord keep your healing and loving arms around Sandi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paula---so appreciate the prayers!:amen:
The neurologist had good news/bad news---just like a doctor, eh! :innocent:
Good news (although he hasn't seen the full report) he thinks there is no new event (read stroke), but a vascular spasm of the left eye.:chili::chili:
Bad news: remarkable progression of white matter in the brain from the last MRI.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
OK--tomorrow we will meet at the hospital to see what can be done!

Now IF I can just remember where we are suppose to meet!:smrofl:


----------

